# 2018 Cruze 1.4 turbo cyl head.



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> I was looking at the 1.4T engine and noticed the exhaust port is a single or dual port to the turbo?
> 
> The turbocharger bolts directly to the cylender head?
> 
> ...


Larger turbo and direct injection over the gen 1 is how they get more performance. It never was nor will be a performance car, it's all about economy. With a tune though, the Gen 2 is much more capable than the gen 1, pushing nearly 200hp with ONLY a tune and no other parts.


----------

